# London Coffee Festival 2017



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The London Coffee Festival is taking place once again at the Old Truman Brewery 06-09 April 2017.

This year I will be attending the Saturday afternoon session (1300-1600) only.

Who else is attending?

What days / times are you going?

Each year more and more members have met up either before or afterwards.

We will be heading to the area for brunch prior to the show and if anyone else is keen to meet up let me know or write your session times below and see who else is about.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm going again with Cleo for the whole day on Saturday. We're going to the food and coffee pairing around lunchtime time and then the immersive coffee journey and so will be around some time after 2.00. It would be good to say hello and fix a time and location maybe around 2.30?


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

I will be there all day on the Thursday


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll be there in various capacities every day. Fed are on the the Artisan Cafe Friday 1pm slot, and I'll be with Curve at the roasters village a big chunk of the rest plus a couple of guest shifts on various stands!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ah, the annual bump into Phil and Cleo event









Sounds perfect - lets make it happen


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

This will be my 3rd year in a row, Saturday Brunch Session. Going there early in order to be at the front of the queue. Otherwise You'll spend half your allocated time trying to get in.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I'll be there all day Friday mooching about


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Likely I'll be there thursday and Friday, and may be working on a stand on Saturday AM (TBC though)


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll be heading up for the Saturday morning session! Annual trip that it's become..!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Stevie said:


> Likely I'll be there thursday and Friday, and may be working on a stand on Saturday AM (TBC though)


Which one?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Just confirmed that alongside the Artisan Cafe (13:30-17:30 friday), I'll be there on the Saturday at Curve in the roasters village and also helping out where needed at the maters for the finals Sunday.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Does anyone of you know whether we have a forum discount code like we did last year? Planning on going for the Saturday for sure but maybe an extra day too. Thanks!


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Will be at the lunch session on sat.

First year going, really looking forward to it.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Hibbsy said:


> Will be at the lunch session on sat.
> 
> First year going, really looking forward to it.


Come see me at the Curve stand for some geekery. Will be pour(over) ing there all that day!


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

@Scotford are you going to be there on Thursday?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

BeanAbout said:


> @Scotford are you going to be there on Thursday?


Probably but not for too long, I'll more than likely just pop through for an hour or so


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Scotford said:


> Come see me at the Curve stand for some geekery. Will be pour(over) ing there all that day!


Cheers, will def try to pop along to your Curve stand.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Hibbsy said:



> Cheers, will def try to pop along to your Curve stand.


Not my stand, just very good friend!


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

ill be working thurs fri and saturday at the grumpy mule stand. Come on over for some throw downs !


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

What do people think about the chances of tickets being sold out? I can't confirm my attendance and so I'm unsure as to whether I should buy a ticket now online or just on the day (Saturday, morning or afternoon probably)


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they ran out on the Saturday last year...


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I'd buy a ticket while you can. It's being advertised in a lot of the busy tube stations 2 tickets for £25 with the code tube17.


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Do you recommend getting there much earlier then the entry time on tickets ? Don't really want to waste my 3 hours in the queue.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Hibbsy said:


> Do you recommend getting there much earlier then the entry time on tickets ? Don't really want to waste my 3 hours in the queue.


For sure, the queues are epic..!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Thursday and Friday again.

Free tickets are the best.


----------



## mpompei (Mar 27, 2015)

Anyone got a promo code for this year?


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Booked for Sat 8th (my birthday!) - Teatime (16:00 - 19:00)


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Lots of the stands are already looking really good!!!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Lots of the stands are already looking really good!!!


 Which stand are you on tomorrow and Friday? i'll try say hi


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Stevie said:


> Which stand are you on tomorrow and Friday? i'll try say hi


Tomorrow I'll just be floating mainly... Friday I'm on the Artisan Cafe from 1330 til 1700 (there will be vodka) and sat I'm with Curve all day


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Who just finished the Grind food coffee pairing? I recognised a bit too late. Sat on the corner?


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Keen to see photos if any one wants to post!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Just a heads up folks if you plan on going this weekend by train. There's engineering works on the Liverpool Street Line (Crossrail) so buses are in place for some trains. Check TFL & national rail for details. I plan on getting up early & being in the queue before 9am saturday.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

We totally should've booked an earlier train for Saturday...


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

My god it was busy today. And hot. Also noticed compared on previous years there's a lot less freebies!

i think the value of the festival is coming into question with some major players choosing not to exhibit this year - Square Mile as just an example. Also fewer competitions and activities for the average joe such as amateur latte art and tastings...

the venue is just too small and it's just crazy busy! It was also pretty hard to get a coffee!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

@Stevie And that was for the industry day, right?


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Should make the sold out Sat lunch time session I'm going to interesting then...


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Yes @Hibbsy, some trepidation for me over the morning session tomorrow, too. I've decided I'll enjoy it as best as I can and then have a wander around London. Will make the most of it whatever happens


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It's busy every year so worth working out in advance must visit stands (on Saturday, it has got to be Curve, among others).


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Stevie said:


> My god it was busy today. And hot. Also noticed compared on previous years there's a lot less freebies!
> 
> i think the value of the festival is coming into question with some major players choosing not to exhibit this year - Square Mile as just an example. Also fewer competitions and activities for the average joe such as amateur latte art and tastings...
> 
> the venue is just too small and it's just crazy busy! It was also pretty hard to get a coffee!


SqM lost out to pitch by Grind and threw their toys out of the pram by not getting involved anyway and going off and doing their own thing.

And yeah, it was crazy busy. Especially for a trade day. I'm slightly worried now that I haven't enough coffee for our slot today. I wouldn't be worried about the size of the venue, theres loads more space to be used in future years. It'll need more days adding soon though.

The freebies are there, but as its still the trade days the main things being given away are business cards at the moment.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Who just finished the Grind food coffee pairing? I recognised a bit too late. Sat on the corner?


You caught me in the end . Sorry I hadn't noticed you at all - unfortunately I'd checked email for my real job (currently not coffee related) and realised something was going wrong, so had my head stuck in what to do about that. I knew I should have left that work phone at home.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

@Scotford I guess they'll be fairly busy and you are too but when you see Curve, if you remember, could you check when the discount code goes online on the store? I need to top up soon and planning to support the Burundi + some others (any recommendations?)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Did anyone notice Dritan Alsela wandering around The London Coffee Festival today?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

DoubleShot said:


> Did anyone notice Dritan Alsela wandering around The London Coffee Festival today?


Fab! Was he pouring latte art as he walked round









ETA He's been posting on his FB page, sounds like he's enjoying the show!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Stevie said:


> the venue is just too small and it's just crazy busy! It was also pretty hard to get a coffee!


I thought that last year. I left early due to it being too hot & noisy for me. I won't miss square mile this year either.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Currently sat on the train to London to go to the festival tomorrow. We're going to the brunch session so hopefully if we get there early enough it won't be too crazy but i wouldn't bet on it


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Personally, I'll be flaunting my CFUK T-shirt tomorrow....


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Fab! Was he pouring latte art as he walked round


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Grimley said:


> I won't miss square mile this year either.


How come? Purely out of interest; I didn't visit last time.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

DoubleShot said:


>


Fantastic! Half way through part 1, 36 mins-ish







yeah!!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> @Scotford I guess they'll be fairly busy and you are too but when you see Curve, if you remember, could you check when the discount code goes online on the store? I need to top up soon and planning to support the Burundi + some others (any recommendations?)


Ermmmm, apparently it should be working now, but done quote me on that. Recommendations, if it's on the webshop, that Maga PNG is tasting super winy and complex at the moment. Lots of poached stone fruits and layer upon layer of juiciness. Had it on batch for a week now it's that good. If it's not on the webshop, get the Burundi, it's like a Kenyan meeting an Ethiopian.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Did anyone notice Dritan Alsela wandering around The London Coffee Festival today?


I had a really good chat with him at TAC and even pulled him an espresso that made him go 'whaaaat'. Nice guy.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Good luck to anyone going today. Going to be pretty warm today. My suggestion, take water.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well, arriving in the VIP queue a few minutes ago and there is virtually no queue as yet , though beginning to build up. I'm irrationally excited☕☕☕☕☕


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

If you can, take as much water as possible. One of the bars was charging £4 a bottle yesterday


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Ermmmm, apparently it should be working now, but done quote me on that. .


Sorry can't help but quote you  - just in case you see this. Worth letting them know that it says "That Coupon is not available yet" when I tried it this morning.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> Sorry can't help but quote you  - just in case you see this. Worth letting them know that it says "That Coupon is not available yet" when I tried it this morning.


Oh. I'm just on my way to them now, so will mention it. They're staying at mine tonight again so might not have access to the portal... I'll ask either way.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers for posting Dritan's live stream. What a cool guy, so patient and gracious whilst being grabbed for selfies all the while.

I had a sniff of a chance of getting in as there might have been a spare ticket from UCC - it didn't come off but the video gives a good idea of what goes on.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

hotmetal said:


> Cheers for posting Dritan's *lube* stream. What a cool guy, so patient and gracious whilst being grabbed for selfies all the while.
> 
> I had a sniff of a chance of getting in as there might have been a spare ticket from UCC - it didn't come off but the video gives a good idea of what goes on.


Wow... great use of autocorrect.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh. I need to run away and hide now. Grrr I hate auto correct! Hahaha!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Deejaysuave said:


> Keen to see photos if any one wants to post!


Check out the two YouTube videos I posted links to further down this thread which will give you a pretty good walk through of this years festival.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

On the two You tube video's mentioned above Dhan Tamang, who attended the Rave forum day in 2015, thoroughly giving of his time & genuine nice guy, doing Latte art with Dritan around the 34 minute mark on video 1.

John


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Dritan live streaming now -


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Sadly I missed out yet again :/ hope everyone enjoys it, it was mighty busy last year and I never even made it inside, so I reckon this year will be even more packed.

T.


----------



## stereoket (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm actually sat in the Lab right now and forgot to check this thread, I've been insanely busy the past few weeks! Anyone still around ?

ket


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Left just before 4.00 - tired and happy and pleased to have met the mighty Scotford at Curve (and a good talk with John from Curve at the beginning of the day), other highlights, those Titus geniuses Frank and Marcus with their modded EK (will post some pictures later, the charming Comandante team, Oliver from North Star and a lovely Ethiopian Ambela (in their recycled packaging), and all the other roasters around that area- Volcano, Small Batch,elsewhere the Caravan guys, and some very tasty Taylor St coffee. A brilliant food and coffee pairing lunch and we also enjoyed the immersive cofffee journey with the highly entertaining Gareth. Don't know where any other forum members were and somehow didn't bump into Glenn (����). Fascinating to see how some companies have grown, such as Minor Figures and Cafflano. I found the sound more oppressive than the heat and was pleased to eventually emerge, blinding into the sunlight and the strange life that goes on outside the coffee festival. What another fantastic, friendly experience.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Left just before 4.00 - tired and happy and pleased to have met the mighty Scotford at Curve (and a good talk with John from Curve at the beginning of the day), other highlights, those Titus geniuses Frank and Marcus with their modded EK (will post some pictures later, the charming Comandante team, Oliver from North Star and a lovely Ethiopian Ambela (in their recycled packaging), and all the other roasters around that area- Volcano, Small Batch,elsewhere the Caravan guys, and some very tasty Taylor St coffee. A brilliant food and coffee pairing lunch and we also enjoyed the immersive cofffee journey with the highly entertaining Gareth. Don't know where any other forum members were and somehow didn't bump into Glenn (����). Fascinating to see how some companies have grown, such as Minor Figures and Cafflano. I found the sound more oppressive than the heat and was pleased to eventually emerge, blinding into the sunlight and the strange life that goes on outside the coffee festival. What another fantastic, friendly experience.


Damn and double damn...I went round and round with my daughter trying to find the curve stand (Where was it?). Most of the staff/badge holders could only offer "yeah I've heard of them, they're probably over at the 'this/that/other area". I never made it. But found a brilliant Colombian Geisha at Climpsons & sons, and the standout roaster stand for me, once again, was "The Roasting Party" - full of fun and pretty damned good coffee too. It was warm, and maybe as a consequence felt quieter than last years Afternoon session. I would say though, having overstayed into the late session, that that one is the one to go to if you can make it...the day got progressively quieter and when we left at around 4.40 there was no queue whatsoever.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Syenitic said:


> Damn and double damn...I went round and round with my daughter trying to find the curve stand (Where was it?). Most of the staff/badge holders could only offer "yeah I've heard of them, they're probably over at the 'this/that/other area". I never made it. But found a brilliant Colombian Geisha at Climpsons & sons, and the standout roaster stand for me, once again, was "The Roasting Party" - full of fun and pretty damned good coffee too. It was warm, and maybe as a consequence felt quieter than last years Afternoon session. I would say though, having overstayed into the late session, that that one is the one to go to if you can make it...the day got progressively quieter and when we left at around 4.40 there was no queue whatsoever.


Finding places was a real headache because this year there was no guide whatsoever to where the different stands were. I had made a list before we went and on the website they listed the stand numbers so one of the women working there found a list of who was where. Curve were in the Roaster's Village North (Small Batch, Volcano, North Star, Origin etc.) were all there. Confusingly, Roaster's Village South (with Horsham etc.) were in a completely different part on a different floor. Missed the Geisha - I don't if that's the one that Scott mentioned as standout... but pretty much everything was standout - I'm sure even the M&S offering was.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

It seemed bizarre that they didn't have a map or two up at least around the place. For some reason I find that building bloody confusing every time I go, but this year I found it really difficult, felt like I was walking in a circle half the time!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> It seemed bizarre that they didn't have a map or two up at least around the place. For some reason I find that building bloody confusing every time I go, but this year I found it really difficult, felt like I was walking in a circle half the time!


That was just the caffeine....


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> It seemed bizarre that they didn't have a map or two up at least around the place. For some reason I find that building bloody confusing every time I go, but this year I found it really difficult, felt like I was walking in a circle half the time!


Completely agreed,

And I know we walked around more than two circles...but well worth it. Fun, educational and entertaining...some great latte art practitioners there


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I had a great time. Manic though, the venue needs to be bigger. Agree on the map, the guide given out was pointless. There needs to be more decaf available too as I could find only 2 roasters selling decaf on the day.

I spoke to the Bella Barista folks who are going to (hopefully) do me a deal on a Eureka Mignon.

I came back with this lot.










Pics I took today are here.

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipNoQw-3NZQANeIXQyIy2jZBSKeV2spj9OXr6h7r09rrm3KLBEdu-AlU1jeWt6WxyQ?key=QjVaM2ZZVUo3d0t1UXZFN2RaQVBWdTNmaHR1emJ3


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Grimley said:


> I had a great time. Manic though, the venue needs to be bigger. Agree on the map, the guide given out was pointless. There needs to be more decaf available too as I could find only 2 roasters selling decaf on the day.
> 
> I spoke to the Bella Barista folks who are going to (hopefully) do me a deal on a Eureka Mignon.
> 
> ...


Some good pics there [email protected]

You got yourself a good haul too by the look of it. Forgot about the free Caffeine mag too...got that before the one I paid for on subscription arrived through my letter box, now where is the bag with it. Enjoy your V60's looks like you're set up!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Syenitic said:


> Some good pics there [email protected]
> 
> You got yourself a good haul too by the look of it. Forgot about the free Caffeine mag too...got that before the one I paid for on subscription arrived through my letter box, now where is the bag with it. Enjoy your V60's looks like you're set up!


Thanks. Never tried a V60 filter before today. Got a deal on the plastic one & the filters for £7. Cheap enough to give it a go at home, I'm not certain if I will have enough time weekday mornings to make one before going to work though.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

The BB shop was certainly set up with Eureka and Rocket today....Those little mignons in the various colour options were cute, wonder if compak or cimbali might go down that road in future.You're going to be amazed with what you can get out of a V60 at home I reckon...perhaps the most understated and bang for buck coffee item to be had? (said an in office aeropress evangalist)


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I had an insane day flying the flag for Curve. Loved being sandwiched between the bigger boys like Small Batch, Volcano etc. The folks I met from CFUK were all absolutely lovely and I really hope I didn't ramble on tooooooooo much to anyone.

Jon and Tereza from Curve have absolutely smashed the product out of the park and we got so much amazing feedback and an incredible response to everything. I'm really unbelievably overwhelmed that in one afternoon we sold out of the entire weekends worth of stock and ran dangerously close to the end of the taster coffee stock too! Thankfully for them, I have a pretty decent stockpile of retail bags at the shop that they are using tomorrow instead of having to go all the way back to Margate to do another bagging run!

Tez and Jon both want to extend a huge thanks to everyone (which I at Federation echo) who has supported them over the last 9 months and made them the awesome company they are today!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Dhan Tamang, UK Barista Champion, unless I'm mistaken? Doesn't he look dapper in that bow tie?! 

Thanks for sharing your photos @Grimley


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

/\/\/\/\ it is. I'm going to have to visit his shop in Winchester sometime.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

3rd year in a row going to the festival and never disappointed, however thanks to CFUK, this year I actually saw familiar faces and thanks to @Scotford and Tereza for letting me bug them and also letting me try the delicious Ethiopian Guji natural as espresso (wish I'd got a bag of that) and the Peruvian brew on ice.

Most outstanding coffee for me this year was the Ethiopian Biftu Gudina from Five Elephant which I had to buy a bag of. Head roaster was insanely knowledgeable on the topic of solubility!

Also Union roasters who I've always stayed clear of had a fun cupping with taste matching which I surprised myself by getting all of them correctly  LSOL has trained me







but I was absolutely astonished by their Brazilian microlot (Valdir Ferreira 949) because it actually tasted like strawberry juice!! I would never choose Brazilian really, but when it tastes like an Ethiopian/Kenyan mix then yes please!

Also got to meet and chat to Steve from Has Bean who is such a fantastic guy and gave a great talk on his coffee heroes.

By the way, has anyone tried the Comandante C40 nitro blade have grinder? That thing is phenomenal. Grinds through beans like butter and the distribution of the grounds is on par with >£800 grinders.. it does cost £180 though.


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Wow what a day, probably still buzzing from all the caffeine...

Was great to to talk to the guys and gals at the stands who really knew their wares and talked passionately about them. Was great to meet @DRIPSTER and chat about their cold drip brewer while melting in the heat, and seeing the grind levels they use and what to try on my dripster.. Was fun to take the cold brew further and try nitro and also on tonic water. Lots of stands had nitro which was enjoyable in the conditions.

@jlarkin The lack of map was surprising and I did ask at the info desk for five elephants but unfortunately as the place is a maze still missed it... I did however find curve and get to talk to @Scotford, which was great. He is very passionate about curve and after trying espresso and iced, I can understand why. I had to buy a bag to try at home.

Started as a group on six but had lost 3 in 15min inside, and maybe not go to nude roasters in Spitalfields before the festival (no problems there, but was more then enough samples in the festival).


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The mighty Frank Durra - always a pleasure talking to him and to Marcus about their passion for doing stunning things with grinders - and their current EK43 modding.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

I had a great time yesterday at the festival, although despite desperately trying we couldn't find Frank. Where was his stand?

I felt that whole thing was a bit of a confusing mess and those working there didn't really have much idea about what was where. The map was pretty rubbish as well

Highlights for me we're meeting the guys from the various roasters I've enjoyed over the years and in particular north star, outpost, crankhouse and Steve and Dale Hasbean (really nice guys).

Biggest disappointment were the coffees i had from the Synesso and the Slayer stands. Awful, bitter, nasty and overextracted.

In my over caffeinated haze i almost commited to buying an Ikawa home roaster but managed to hold back.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Frank and Marcus were hiding to the side of La Marzocco's stand (where Caravan coffee were turning it out). Easy to miss. Fortunately Frank told us where they were.

(And I don't know what's happening when I attach a photo - some of them are auto-rotating from from my photo library. This was hibernating.)


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

My shop uses Caravan coffee and Dritan was on the stand so I spent a little time with him and got a photo (why is it sideways?) . he was a strange chap! A lot of people don't buy into him as he's not especially knowledgable on coffee compared to some, but being a good looking man and having a lot of online content definitely creates some charisma.

He said to me 'how are you? How are you enjoying it?' and I replied saying it was great and then he said 'How old are you?' I was a bit taken back, so i said '29' and he replied with 'you look young'. I was like 'OK?' it was barmy and he walked off....


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Quality German humour, right there. Lol! 

Which coffee shop are you pulling those Caravan espressos @Stevie ?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Grimley said:


> /\/\/\/\ it is. I'm going to have to visit his shop in Winchester sometime.


The only problem is Coffee Lab now have 7 shops!! So you never know where he might pop up...


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

In today all day session


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Quality German humour, right there. Lol!
> 
> Which coffee shop are you pulling those Caravan espressos @Stevie ?


Flour Pot Bakery in Brighton







We have five sites across the city - two of them doing rotating Caravan filter too (at the store I spend most of my time at we've currently got a yummy nicaraguan natural).


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Must be nice working on a La Marzocco? 

Wouldn't mind a two-group of the latest version with lots of red LED's (Linea PB?).










One day (although I hear they take forever to clean!)...


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

We have La Marzocco at all of our sites, with a Linea PB at two of them. They are nice and stable. I've got a Strada myself sitting around for a shop I'm intending to open at some point


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Stevie said:


> I've got a Strada


Sell it and buy a PB with scales and a Mythos. You'll probably get some change too.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Sell it and buy a PB with scales and a Mythos. You'll probably get some change too.


It was only £5.5k...


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I must say that I really enjoyed the festival. The Saturday brunch session wasn't as rammed as I had feared. We were able to circulate without too much misery.

Surprisingly I only bought coffee from one roaster, which was Union and I didn't even try a sample and just went off the few mentions they've had on here. Best shot of the festival came from Curve, and second best was from Terrone. I really wanted to buy a bag of their blend, but they'd run out. Their website requires you to subscribe to six months of receiving their coffee, and I'm just not prepared to do that. Shame!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Dritan is streaming live at the moment. He was pouring all of these latte art Easter bunnies. I asked him to pour a tulip with as many layers as possible, 10+. He did moments later and managed 11. Not bad!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

filthynines said:


> Best shot of the festival came from Curve


Winner!!! That Kayon Mountain we were pulling was just sublime, it's been an incredible crop and I'll be glad to see it back in season!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Curve gave me the best shot too.

Ethiopian Yirgacheffe Chelelektu Grade 1.

Fantastically light and floral. Will be ordering some at some point soon.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

My top shot was probably from Five Elephant. It wasn't an Ethiopian filter they were pulling as spro and it was super balanced


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Me - its got to be between the Burundi Red Bourbon fully washed from butterworth & son (my twitter feed had a fair few people raving about it & they were right) & the Taylor st Baristas #01 classic Brazilian Sito Do Cruz. The latter is the best Coffee I've drunk at home since I bought the Silvia back in December.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Winner!!! That Kayon Mountain we were pulling was just sublime, it's been an incredible crop and I'll be glad to see it back in season!


Nice, excited. Just bought two bags from one of your colleagues, after making a trip out to Brixton to compensate for missing out on Saturday.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That's some trip from Leeds, lad!


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> That's some trip from Leeds, lad!


Ah indeed, it would have been if I had not already been holed up in Honor Oak / Ladywell.

Whole hearted recommendation from me for Federation after some 'secret' filter and an indulgent flat white.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Awesome stuff @Syenitic ! Glad i had some in stock tbh. Sorry I wasn't there to say hi, still a bit frazzled by the intense weekend so had a half day.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Awesome stuff @Syenitic ! Glad i had some in stock tbh. Sorry I wasn't there to say hi, still a bit frazzled by the intense weekend so had a half day.


No problem, next time.

great location and great team you have there.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

did anyone pop by the Grumpy mule stand?


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

So my picks I think were,

The nitro cold brew from Sandows.

Espresso from Curve

Filter from Taylor street (Brazil)


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

scottomus said:


> did anyone pop by the Grumpy mule stand?


It looked packed the couple of times I passed it. So never got a chance to sample anything unfortunately.


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

@unoll did you get to try the Ikawa home roaster ? Another stand I missed...


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Hibbsy said:


> @unoll did you get to try the Ikawa home roaster ? Another stand I missed...


I didn't use it but had a sort of one to one demo. Also took away a 50g burundi sample i watched being roasted, a bit darker roasted than I'd normally go for but it smells tasty.

On the subject of fave coffee, there were so many tasty brews at the show, think my fave was an espresso from outpost, as i convinced them to do an EK with the filter roast. Very tasty and the natural taste was nicely subdued. The shot from North Star was also pretty special. I would have preferred more V60 brews at the show, but nearly everyone seemed to be using chemex for hand brew and despite tasting lots i found very few that tasted much good (best probably being the ones brewed by Dale Harris from Hasbean). Had Chemex done some sort of deal with the show organisers?

Spoke to a fair few roasters about what they thought of the Vulcano grinder, and most weren't particularly impressed.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

unoll said:


> Had Chemex done some sort of deal with the show organisers?
> 
> Spoke to a fair few roasters about what they thought of the Vulcano grinder, and most weren't particularly impressed.


People go ape over Chemex brews for some reason and every. single. one. i had at the fest was poor to say the least.

The Vulcanolo grinders are basically roburs but in a horrific looking body with an AMAZINGLY stupid grind adjustment lever that makes you take the entire hopper off if you need to go further than its range of movement allows. Utterly utterly crap. Also, you can't clip the anti static wires so you get clumps constantly.


----------

